# Want to buy a multi tool unit



## ncvarmint (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello all,
I have a stihl fh75 and a robin nb2450 and am looking to buy a split shaft unit to use with a cultivator, pole saw and hedge trimmer attachments for now and I don't want stihl as I don't care for the 4 mix engine
I am looking at the Kawasaki and the shindaiwa units. Does anyone have these or used them. 
Thanks


----------



## firebrick43 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, why don't you like the 4mix? Everyone I have talked to that has run one for more than 15 min normally doesn't want to go back to a two cycle?


----------



## ncvarmint (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess I don't really have a good reason but the 2 I have had took forever to warm up and run good compaired to the 2 strokes. But the 4mix have great power


----------

